# McCulloch weed wacker Mac 2816 NO SPARK



## walkinman

I've got an old Mac 2816 that has no spark. Initially I tried changing the spark plug with no result. Next I disconnected the kill switch, (which had a small fray on the insulation of the wire going to it. I still got no spark when I cranked it. At this point I suspected either a worn or sheared flywheel key or a faulty ignition module. Both the key, and the keyway were in good shape, showing no wear, or deformity. Finally I was able to find a new ignition module for the machine, (no small feat in itself), but after swapping out the old one, I still have no spark. 
Since I had the recoil start housing off the machine I spun the engine using an industrial electric dril at approx 175 rpm.
It's a pretty simple circuit, with no interlocks or anything that I'm aware of. As a result, I'm stumped. Does anyone out there have any new ideas I can try?


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello and Welcome.If the spark plug is good and you set the gap between the coil and flywheel to ten thousandths(.010)and the kill switch wire disconnected from the coil,then it appears the (new) coil is no good.Another thought,if this unit has points under the flywheel,they may need cleaning and adjusting.Hope this helps.


----------



## 30yearTech

walkinman said:


> Since I had the recoil start housing off the machine I spun the engine using an industrial electric dril at approx 175 rpm.


Are you sure you spun it over in the correct direction. Most ignition modules with not fire if flywheel is turned in the wrong direction. Most modules require around 600 rpm to produce a spark.


----------

